# The new chicken coop is DONE!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well getting back into chickens, I had no coop or pen or anything so came up with something and finally got done putting it all together. It's no fancy coop or anything, but it's simple and should work really well. All the wood was left over from our shops that we built a couple years ago so I didn't have to go buy anything except for the kennel. The chickens will be able to free range during the day and stay in the kennel at night. I'm going to put some perches up too, but everything else is done!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

When can I move in? My bags are _packed_.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Right NOW!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:hammer: It looks great! Our chickens are so jealous right now that they are crying  Good job with it! I'm sure your hens will be more than happy with their new home


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great Kylee!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice job!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow love it Kylee!! Wanna come build one for my ladies? :laugh:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

It looks great!!!! Put I noticed one problem! I don't like it that you used chipboard for the nesting boxes and floor! My Dad hates that stuff (He is a builder) He says when you go and clean it out and you scrape the floor it's just going to peel! He also said that chipboard cases the moisture to get in more! Most people think that they are saving money buying chipboard but they really aren't! Because in a couple years they will just have to replace it!

But it is still a nice coop!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Canucks: Thank you! It's ok, I know all about the stuff already.  I know it's a cheap material. It shouldn't wear out too quickly if you keep a clean coop. The floor and nests are all going to be covered with bedding and cleaned regularly. I'm not concerned.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think this looks terrific. Suggestion though. Make sure you can reach into all those boxes, the chickens are sure to decide to lay their eggs in the most inconvenient possible places. I have nesting boxes similar to that, we modified a little shed that I had already for them, and then I got pretty seriously disabled (hopefully temporary, improvement is dramatic) and literally could not get the eggs out of the boxes in there. I can do it now, but it's sometimes a little sporty.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you can wait to put the chickens in there id put a sealent on the wood it will make it last alittle longer

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I figured you already knew! But I just wanted to make sure


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

lissablack said:


> I think this looks terrific. Suggestion though. Make sure you can reach into all those boxes, the chickens are sure to decide to lay their eggs in the most inconvenient possible places. I have nesting boxes similar to that, we modified a little shed that I had already for them, and then I got pretty seriously disabled (hopefully temporary, improvement is dramatic) and literally could not get the eggs out of the boxes in there. I can do it now, but it's sometimes a little sporty.


Thank you! Making sure I could reach the eggs was definately important...luckily I thought of that before I put the nests in. Very accessible...although it probably doesn't look like it from the photos. :thumb:



> If you can wait to put the chickens in there id put a sealent on the wood it will make it last alittle longer


Good idea! I was considering doing that. :thumb: The chicks aren't quite ready to move out so I have plenty of time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really nice! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I have 22 chickens in my basement right now that say they are moving in. That looks awesome.


----------

